# rod Machine



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

new rod machine with full length pedal control


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

you need some help with the picture


----------



## OBX_Nomad (Mar 8, 2005)

?


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

http://s257.photobucket.com/albums/hh208/junkmansj/

try here! Sorry for bad image


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

Nice pics - love your setup.


----------

